# Opinions: Pros & Cons ?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - I know a lot of people who used to do this with puppies for the reasons you gave above. Have him groomed nicely though (I know you will).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't really imagine many bad experiences happening in that class. Everyone dotes on and adores the puppies. Like the very special veteran classes, baby class brings out the best in the judges and competitors. I think it would be quite fun and you mught snag a ribbon too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora said:


> Sharon - I know a lot of people who used to do this with puppies for the reasons you gave above. Have him groomed nicely though (I know you will).


LOL not much to groom yet  his feet & nails get trimmed weekly but he is just starting to show signs of feathering and the strip down his back is growing wider. As a performance dog he is kept on the lean almost thin side so I doubt he'd be in the ribbons 

And yet I am feeling a pull towards the class.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like a fun way to spend time with him and to have him out and socializing.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds fun, and he'll benefit from being in the environment, but I don't know how much actual "socializing" goes on. I'm sure it will be fun, though. I don't see any "cons," as I can't imagine anything bad happening.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

There are tons of pros, IMO. Exposure to sounds of a show, different breeds of dogs, oddly shaped items, usually a few wheelchairs or automated motor devices.... the cons are an aggressive dog or something scaring the bejeezus out of the puppy. Mine have always had good experiences at shows, although I am admittedly cautious around other dogs at all times.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a field trial friend that brings her FT pups to show and go classes. She thinks it's important for them to learn how to pay attention to her in a different environment and learn to stand. FT pups learn SIT all the time. Stand is a very nice thing for FT pups to learn. Not only that, you never know if you might want to enter a gundog sweeps competition!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I would show him...


----------

